# Big Kitty



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

Big blue cat 
Weighed 65 caught in Escambia river


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

That's a monster blue! What kind of tackle did you use?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice nuggets it will make right there!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that one is close to the state record. Well done.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice fish anyway it was caught!


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

We caught it with cut mullet. Yes it ate good for sure plenty to feed everyone!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Those big cats eat just fine if you cut out all the red meat. Now the 2-3 lbrs are great, but those bigguns fry up real fine.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Every time I catch mullet I want to save some for bait on my set lines, but end up eating most of them and giving away the rest. Mullet must be a good bait for catfish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Every time I catch mullet I want to save some for bait on my set lines, but end up eating most of them and giving away the rest. Mullet must be a good bait for catfish.




Save them gizzards fir bait BB!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I eat them too.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Good job using mullet for bait, its proper purpose


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

That thing is a monster !

I'm on that river nonstop …..sightseeing and exploring....not fishing
What part of the river was it caught in ? Near the mouth ? Near quintette ?

Depth ?......not looking for your spot...just curious because its a cool monster


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

It was a for sure catch n release... Into hot grease kinda deal 😂😂😂


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry just seen you asking where. We fish mostly only Kysers and Williams lake boat landings we live in Chumuckla so we stay close to home.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice kitty... for eating, bleed 'em, cut all red meat and fat out, fry 'em up quick and crisp. Mmmmm!😜


----------

